# Perons tree frog behaviour



## Robpiersen (Dec 13, 2014)

I have perons tree frogs and in the tank I have bits of wood and rock and stuff it seems my frogs have dug a burrow under one of the pieces of wood this seems a bit odd to me. What could this behaviour mean


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of your set up? Is there any sources of deep water for them? Perhaps a female is looking for somewhere to deposit eggs?


----------

